# First Choice For a Elk Gun



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

bigrackmack said:


> Thanks for the reply's everyone......All my guns I run Leupolds on so that shouldn't be a issue, I figured any one of the guns would get the job done when the shot was placed where it had to be....Was just concerned with knockdown at the long distances and performance I guess.....First time heading out there and just wanted to be prepared.....I figured the 300 Would be a good choice but it would be like carrying a rail road tie around.....Thanks again....Mack


What if you run out of ammo? That railroad tie could be handy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I use a Remington Model 700, in 300 Win Mag, and I love the gun.
But if I was going to pick 1 gun for the average person, it would be a 30-06 hands down the best all around Gun there is. IMHO

Kevin


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

srconnell22 said:


> I am certainly not saying the 7 mag isn't a capable elk rifle. I'm sure there are 100 people out there with way more experience with them than what I have that will swear up and down they are the best thing since sliced bread for elk. They do the job, eventually. Most of the time a 7 mag means tracking.
> 
> I don't hate them... I do hate semi-automatic rifles made by Remington. They are junk, garbage, going to jam up guaranteed, 100%, every time. I don't care what caliber they are, or if they have never jammed up before... They will jam when the moment of truth comes. Guaranteed.
> 
> ...


Sounds more like an issue with bullet choice matching the gun. We had issues one year, the bullets were too solid. They just made holes, no expansion. 

Obviously your comments hurt my gun's feelings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

7mmsendero said:


> Sounds more like an issue with bullet choice matching the gun. We had issues one year, the bullets were too solid. They just made holes, no expansion.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


+1

Sounds like the problem might be with the shooter or the bullet used.

Nothing at all wrong with the 7 REM Mag as an elk gun. You will find someone shooting a 7 Mag in most every elk camp. Many hundreds of 7 Mags are used every year Out West to kill elk very nicely. Heavy for caliber bullets in the 7 Mag (160 gr) or 30-06 (180 gr) with Nosler Partitions or the equivalent bullet will dispatch 'ol wapiti DRT. Just put it through the boiler room. 

I've seen that happen, and more than once with each round. But, as always, YMMV.

PS - This is always a good barnburner topic "What's a Good Elk Gun" 

NB


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Another vote for the 7mm magnum. I'll be in Colorado in a few weeks with mine. 175 grain Nolser partitions are are my bullet of choice. You won't go wrong with the 7mm sleeping pill. 

I'm am taking a back up rifle that may be my primary rifle. 45 caliber RemPac sabot less with smokeless powder.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm not saying the 7 mag isn't a capable elk rifle... In fact I think I've been very fair to the cartridge in my description and to those whom use it. As I told Jatc, If it ain't broke, don't fix it. 

All I'm saying is there are a half a dozen guides here in MI that have watched pushing if not over 100 elk get shot with a 7 mag and not one of them would give you a nickel for one as an elk rifle. You would think after that many elk that someone would have figured out the proper bullet combination to knock an elk down properly but apparently not. 

We recommend a bolt action 30-06 with Remington core-lokt ammunition and have no issues with that combination whatsoever when it comes to knocking down elk properly.


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

First trip to New Mexico last year - I used a 300 Bee (OP stated one as option) - finding rounds was tough and at $5 a pop to assure she's sighted in gets expensive. 

Did drop the bull in his tracks at ~150yards with one 200 NP round in the chest


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Been going to Colorado for 20 years my first two where with a 30-06 since I have using a 300 win mag with 180 gain


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

Take the gun that you have the most confidence in. Meaning your ability to shoot where you aim. All the calibers you listed will down any big game. But shot placement is the have all to end all. Unless you are using a howitzer! I've used a 7mm with a Berger 168vdl and have no issues wether shooting 600yds or 30 yds, yes I've dropped big game at both distances with the same gun/ammo configuration.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

338-378 weatherby mag no worries then.


----------



## umrules999 (Nov 20, 2014)

Ive been hunting Elk out in Washington for several years since relocating from Traverse and have taken several Public Land Roosevelts with my 30:06 shooting 180 gr Noslers. We hunt the West ( or as we call it the WET ) side of the state, so most are taken at no more than 100 yards so long range trajectory is not that big of an issue.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Never have rifle hunted for elk yet but if I did my 7mm mag would be with me. We hunt elk with muzzy's and have put down many with 50's, 54's and 58's. I personally have taken 5 bulls and shot placement is the key. Longest shot was 125 yard with 54 cal. One step after shot, stood for 5 minuts and toppled over. Longest track job was 20 yards. 

Again shot placement.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

srconnell22 said:


> All I'm saying is there are a half a dozen guides here in MI that have watched pushing if not over 100 elk get shot with a 7 mag and not one of them would give you a nickel for one as an elk rifle. You would think after that many elk that someone would have figured out the proper bullet combination to knock an elk down properly but apparently not.


The elk guides I have spent time with out west have consistently shared the same opinion with me on the 7 mag. Their #1 choice to see a client show up with is any 300 mag/30.06. Second choice would be .270. I used a 270 wsm for 4 of my elk. Farthest distance from hit to dead elk was 30 yards from distances of 415 to 225yds. 140 grain accubonds.


----------



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

A round as small as the .243 can get the job done. Proper bullet choice is what I am more concerned with. I like to see an exit wound. I don't care if it's from a 300 win or a 7mm-08. A well constructed bullet such as the Nosler Partition or the Hornady GMX will give you great terminal damage, devastating wound channels and most of all, an exit wound. You will always get more blood when there is an exit wound.

If I had to choose a round I prefer to see with my clients, it would be .270 win or bigger. Not to say smaller calibers don't work. I guided a hunter this year that dropped a 400 pound Cow in her tracks with a 6.5 Grendel. A good bullet and a well placed shot is my most concern.


----------

